# Microchip



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Just wondering how many people have their puppy or puppies microchipped? At what age was your puppy when you got it done and where did you get it done?My vet doesn't do it because she says it interferes with Acupuncture which she does. However, she did recommend other vets that do it. Actually, did anyone ever get it done at a Hav health clinic? I think I noticed in our local club that when they check CERF etc they have a vet available for microchips.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Rita, I try to have my puppies microchipped before they leave to their new homes. Yes, I recommend you do it.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

All of my dogs are microchipped and I try to get all of my puppies done before they leave.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

My two are done, they both had it done during their spay/nueter surgery. They don't have to be under to have it done though, as I understand.
Beverly


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Valentino was microchiped when I got him!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I microchip my puppies before they go home.
All my other dogs I had microchipped also.
It's a large shot, some of them yelp, some don't. It's over in a second and doesn't seem to bother them at all!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm having mine microchipped on Wednesday, and she is 9 weeks old.

Regards,
Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I dropped Logan off at the vets today for his snip snip = I was soooo sad. He looked so pathetic lookin up at me wondering where I was going. He will be mincrochipped while he is under, just like I did both girls when they were spayed. It is just an extra measure of protection.,
Laurie


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I witnessed both my boys get microchipped- and they didn't even know it happened. Jasper had his done by the breeder as we were signing papers at 8 weeks. And Cash was done by the Vet at 12 weeks. Neither of them even squirmed.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Bugsy was micrhochipped during one of his routine shots when I got him. at our vet's. Romeo and Brandy were not microchipped yet, but I am going to get it done at Petfood Express (our local chain store) when they have their weekly vet clinics. They offer microchihpping as well as routine shots. My hubby is very sceptical about the effectivness of microchipping. He doesn't believe that anyone will want to return a puppy as cute as Bugsy.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ricky is also m/chipped. The breeder had it done when they were tiny and also said it is like nothing... maybe like a mosquito bite - if that! Sammy is also m/chipped and it was done after he arrived in Canada, but I'm not sure how old he was.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oreo was microchipped by his breeder, so I didn't have to worry about getting it done. But if I did have to make that decision I would. Its a great help if, heaven forbid, our little ones get lost, there is a much better chance to locate them and bring them back home


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Ollie was chipped when we got him from the breeder also...the vet confirmed this!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi got his microchip was he was neutered. Shelby is being spayed on Wednesday, and she will get her chip as well.


----------



## jaz6552 (Mar 12, 2007)

Bella was micro chipped by the vet the day we collected her and her puppy passport was written up with all her vacinations etc; it was a simple procedure and the wee lamb didn't even squeal. It is the law over here in Spain that all dogs are microchipped and it is in your best interests in case they ever get lost or stolen. Also can anyone advise me when I should get Bella spayed. Where our house is being built there are quite a few dogs and I would hate her to be "caught" by one of them. Sasha was spayed after her first season and has not had any problems but I have since heard that, that is not "good" for the dogs...any advice.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Brady was chipped when he was neutered also.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Jaz, you might want to check out the thread we have on neutering... here...

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=472

You might find some good advice there. If not, post a question there and someone will no doubt be able to lend a hand.


----------

